# Pinky hole or not ?



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

what is the best in your opinion, pinky hole or not ?


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

The hole helps me grip the slingshot better.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

same here


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm all for the "pinky hole"!!!







However, what many might not know is that I love shooting ones without holes as well!! I wouldn't actually call them pros or cons exactly.... they are just different. I do still contend that the "pinky hole" provides a great repeatable grip which increases accuracy.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Never had one, so I don't miss it. Sounds like a good idea though.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

It is depend on the slingshot design. for some desings you need it for good grip, some other it shoots good without pinky.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Absolutely a pinky hole makes it so much easier on the wrist when shooting powerful tubes or bands


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Pinky hole for the win but a lanyard works too


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

You know up untill 2 days ago I would have said Pinky hole every time. I love the repeatabillity of the design. However 2 days ago I cut myself a Chalice and put thumb brace and finger support in. It was cut to fit my hand and i have to say I love it. I pick it up exactly the same every time without thinking about it.


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

i have been thinking about a pocketpredator ss but i dont know if i should take the seal camo or go for the seal sniper with pinky hole ?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Pinky holes are very comfortable in my opinion and I like them. I also shoot without them too .. so really it is a matter of what is comfortable for you.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

My only problem with pinky holes is, if they're not in the right place to fit your hand they can be more of a hindrance than a help.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

they improve grip on thicker forks , bit thinner ones i think are more comfortable without one , just imo


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

does it hurt the pinky finger if you lose the grip of the ss, because this happens sometimes but not often ?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Toddy said:


> does it hurt the pinky finger if you lose the grip of the ss, because this happens sometimes but not often ?


If the ss is built right, not only should it not hurt your pinky, it should prevent you from dropping it if you lose grip.

Like many have basicly said, the pinky hole does help, but it isn't a necessity IMO

LGD


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

I like them, as they help me to hold the slingshot the same way every time. But only if they are exatcly in the right position, else they do more bad than good.


----------



## SilentRobo (Nov 8, 2011)

I like the pinky hole it provides a good grip on the slingshot!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

A pinkie hole can be a good idea if it's used properly.

The feel of any slingshot is very much a matter of preference, but many people like a full hand grip. The fourth finger and pinkie affect the flip action and resist torque. In order to develop maximum grip strength, fingers must wrap around the fork shaft. At the same time, a fork feels comfortable if there is a palm swell and many designers incorporate this into the base of the shaft. A wide shaft base prevents a complete wrap by the pinkie and that affects grip strength. The pinkie hole restores that grip without affecting the width of the shaft base.

I think the pinkie grip originated on bent wire slingshots and I think Perry's designs popularised the concept. On the Scallops, it's mostly an aesthetic feature, as I was going for an art-deco style cast version of a bent wire slingshot. The pinkie hole lightens the base a bit and gives it more visual flow. It's not really employed because the shaft is long and narrow and the pinkie can completely wrap the shaft, but if the shooter's hand is large enough that the base width becomes an issue, then it can be functional.

I believe that a pinkie hole should be large enough to fit the tip of the pinkie though, but many people prefer to make it just large enough to fit the tip in.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I couldn't shoot for beans until I got a PS2 from A+. That pinky hole was a big factor in helping me hold the frame square. As has been said, as long as the slingshot is designed right overall, the pinky hole is a great addition. I've never seen a better use of it than Perry's.

As for wide bases and palm swells, they are great too and very universal -- possibly more so than a pinky hole -- as long as the whole slingshot is designed right.


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

I have three with pinky holes and umpteen without. I must say I don't care for them all that much.
I like a longer fuller handle and shoot mostly thumb and finger braced.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

I like the pinky hole. It helps the grip and eliminates the need for a lanyard.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I can no longer shoot a slingshot with out the finger hole. It made the difference in my shooting. I use wire frame slingshots and it is a natural configuration for them. It allows me to put 2 fingers in the hole.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I prefer no pinky hole.

My fingers only lightly touch the handle with most support coming from the thumb and index finger.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

I DONT EVEN USE MY PINKY TO SHOOT!!...

im' on the "spyderman-grip" concept... (pinky-free) is much more confortable!!


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

in my opinion i like Slingshots with Holes


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I never had pinky hole slingshots until recently ... got one from Bill Hays and one from GameKeeper John. I must say I have become a convert. I find them comfortable, they make it easier to hold the slingshot against heavy draw bands, and they help me hold the frame the same way every time. The slingshot I carry around most of the time is one of my variants of the Ninja design by Dayhiker, and it has a pinky hole. But it is very much an individual taste, and no one can decide for you. Try some with and some without, and see what works best for you.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

EHS said:


> in my opinion i like Slingshots with Holes


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't use one but am of the opinion that the more things on a frame that will make you keep the same grip everytime (Palm Swells,Web Carveouts,Finger grooves,Thumbpads,etc.)the better and more consistant your shooing will be. So I would say go for it. Flatband


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

I like the pinky hole, It gives me confidence that my hand is in the same place for each shot. (even though it may or may not be)


----------

